# .NET and More > Microsoft Azure and Cloud Dev >  New sub-forum - Microsoft Azure and Cloud Dev

## brad jones

This forum should have been started a long, long time ago. This is an area dedicated to Cloud related questions, especially around Microsoft Azure. 

Go wild! 

Brad!

----------

